# 2 pigeons tonight



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry for not being as active as usual I've had a lot on, still been taking game regular but havent been arsed to take pics and post them 
anyway here's the two pigeons i got tonight with 9.5 steels, thanks


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend....I like the looks of that shooter you have..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Where did u get that latex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a fine dinner!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shots love that slingshot hay do you shoot intuitively or do you aim


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good work! you smoked them 

SSPT...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Where did u get that latex


There asda bands from my local supermarket. They have been chronied as faster than tbg I believe



wolf98 said:


> nice shots love that slingshot hay do you shoot intuitively or do you aim


I aim by shooting gansta and looking down the bands


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> There asda bands from my local supermarket. They have been chronied as faster than tbg I believe
> 
> I aim by shooting gansta and looking down the bands


nice i shoot intuitively


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Good shooting


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice chest shots, righth in the sweet spot to down 'em with nary a flutter.

Wide fork, medium deep, ya got the boids on dah bag alright. Squab is something only my hubby Chuck has tried but he loves it. Here in Ecuador we don't eat pigeons, but we eat guinea pigs, none are in the wild, all are raised in the kitchen believe it or not or in cages outside, sensitive to cold and tempermental on diet, we don't mess with 'em but they taste like fox squirrel Chuck says. Pigeons are abundant here however, but hunting and fire arms are rare believe it or not. Ecuadorians just don't hunt or shoot much, few even have guns much less nice SSs. We do have some pigeons here at the farm as well as doves which Chuck loves to bake, seasoned well and basted with red wine, but alas, we've not shot one for they are kinda cute and they perch close to us, almost tame, and it's hard to shoot 'em for that reason so we don't. Great shooting amigo, keep up the good aim! It's rewarding when you bring home a meal. I also aim but someday once I perfect my stance more I want to shoot instinctively as well....both disciplines. Hasta la vista! In your case, hasta la fry pan!!!

The "asda" bands, what does asda stand for? Are they large office type rubber bands like hubby Chuck used when he was a kid for his SSs?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

No mate they come in a pack of three strength exercise bands. Asda is the name of the supermarket they come from


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting !


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shooting ! Great shot placment !


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice shooting, will they go in the pot? I used to get them for the ferrets.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Hawk food mate


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Great shooting mate  keep it up


----------

